# SKANLESS c.c. presents: Joe Gomes memorial car show/shine MODESTO 7/2/11



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

7/2/11 in MODESTO


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

*OK EVErYONE!! ...SKANLESS c.c presents 1st Annual JOE GOMES MEMORIAL CAR SHoW/ SHINE!*
Where ....behind boomers in Modesto sisk/ bangs
When......July 2nd*
Time........11-5/ cars move in 8:00 -11:00
Cost........ Donations only for registration ...spectators can donate tooo
Plaques will be awarded for best of years .... DJ,, FOOD,,VENDORS,,JUMPERS.....ENTERTAINMENT!!!*
Cars try too bee there early ...limited space!!*
Come join us too raise money to give back to JOES FAMILY..for the funeral costs!*
SPREAD THE WORD!!!!!!! If u would like to hv a vendors booth pls call.. 209-573-3510
Thank You!! RIP Joe Gomes!!


----------



## sic7impala (Sep 18, 2009)

skan91 said:


> *OK EVErYONE!! ...SKANLESS c.c presents 1st Annual JOE GOMES MEMORIAL CAR SHoW/ SHINE!*
> Where ....behind boomers in Modesto sisk/ bangs
> When......July 2nd*
> Time........11-5/ cars move in 8:00 -11:00
> ...


TTT for Joe Gomes


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

Ttt!!!


----------



## sic7impala (Sep 18, 2009)

*SKANLESS c.c. presents: Joe Gomes memorial car show/shine MODESTO 7/2/11*
*OK EVErYONE!! ...SKANLESS c.c presents 1st Annual JOE GOMES MEMORIAL CAR SHoW/ SHINE!*
Where ....behind boomers in Modesto sisk/ bangs
When......July 2nd*
Time........11-5/ cars move in 8:00am -11:00am
Cost........ Donations only for registration ...spectators can donate tooo
Plaques will be awarded for best of years .... DJ,, FOOD,,VENDORS,,JUMPERS.....ENTERTAINMENT!!!*
Cars try too bee there early ...limited space!!*
Come join us too raise money to give back to JOES FAMILY..for the funeral costs!*
SPREAD THE WORD!!!!!!! If u would like to hv a vendors booth pls call.. 209-573-3510
Thank You!! *RIP Joe Gomes!! *​


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

Flyer commin soon


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

Cool


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Ttt!!!


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

Ttt! !!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

SKANLESS c.c presents 1st Annual JOE GOMES MEMORIAL CAR SHoW/ SHINE!*
Where ....behind boomers in Modesto sisk/ bangs
When......July 2nd*
Time........11-5/ cars move in 8







0 -11







0
Cost........ Donations only for registration ...spectators can donate tooo
Plaques will be awarded for best of years .... DJ,, FOOD,,VENDORS,,JUMPERS.....ENTERTAINMENT!!!*
Cars try too bee there early ...limited space!!*
Come join us too raise money to give back to JOES FAMILY..for the funeral costs!*
SPREAD THE WORD!!!!!!! If u would like to hv a vendors booth pls call.. 209-573-3510
Thank You!! RIP Joe Gomes!!


----------



## 83 coronita h28 (Jul 18, 2009)

*T t t*




skanlesscc said:


> SKANLESS c.c presents 1st Annual JOE GOMES MEMORIAL CAR SHoW/ SHINE!*
> Where ....behind boomers in Modesto sisk/ bangs
> When......July 2nd*
> Time........11-5/ cars move in 8
> ...


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

skanlesscc said:


> SKANLESS c.c presents 1st Annual JOE GOMES MEMORIAL CAR SHoW/ SHINE!*
> Where ....behind boomers in Modesto sisk/ bangs
> When......July 2nd*
> Time........11-5/ cars move in 8
> ...


ttt


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

tTt


----------



## sic7impala (Sep 18, 2009)

*SKANLESS c.c. presents: Joe Gomes memorial car show/shine MODESTO 7/2/11*
*OK EVErYONE!! ...SKANLESS c.c presents 1st Annual JOE GOMES MEMORIAL CAR SHoW/ SHINE!*
Where ....behind boomers in Modesto sisk/ bangs
When......July 2nd*
Time........11-5/ cars move in 8:00am -11:00am
Cost........ Donations only for registration ...spectators can donate tooo
Plaques will be awarded for best of years .... DJ,, FOOD,,VENDORS,,JUMPERS.....ENTERTAINMENT!!!*
Cars try too bee there early ...limited space!!*
Come join us too raise money to give back to JOES FAMILY..for the funeral costs!*
SPREAD THE WORD!!!!!!! If u would like to hv a vendors booth pls call.. 209-573-3510
Thank You!! *RIP Joe Gomes!! *​


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

TTT!!!


----------



## sic7impala (Sep 18, 2009)

skanlesscc said:


>


_Bad ass flyer, Can't get more *JOE GOMES* then that:thumbsup::thumbsup:_


----------



## sic7impala (Sep 18, 2009)

:thumbsup:


skanlesscc said:


>


*TO THE TOP*


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

TTT:angel::angel:


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

skanlesscc said:


>


NICEEEEEE...............


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

NICE..............


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

dadysgirl said:


> NICE..............


what up víctor.....


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)

T T T


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

sic7impala said:


> <img src="images/smilies/thumbsup.gif" border="0" alt="" title=":thumbsup:" smilieid="20" class="inlineimg" /><br />
> <br />
> <b><font size="7"><font color="red">TO THE TOP</font></font></b>


<br />
<br />
NICE FLYER MUCH RECPECT


----------



## sic7impala (Sep 18, 2009)

Bump:thumbsup:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## 83 coronita h28 (Jul 18, 2009)

TTT TTT TTT


----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)

T. T. T


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

tTT!!! for Joe gomes


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

What up !!!! TTT!!


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

[QUwuzzzz uuupppppp sal. OTE=skan91;14140912]What up !!!! TTT!![/QUOTE]


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

skan91 said:


> What up !!!! TTT!!


What up!!! Joser TTT


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Stacklifehydraulics will be there modesto's only full hydro shop in the house


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

skan91 said:


> tTT!!! for Joe gomes


----------



## sic7impala (Sep 18, 2009)

skanlesscc said:


>


_*TTT*_


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

Gonna be a good turnout!!! Alot of support from clubs!! Thanks


----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)

*THE MAN*


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

TTT for joe 


Lets bring back GRAFFITTI NIGHT BACK........ ALL CAR CLUBS AND SÓLO RIDERS ......LETS BRING GRAFFITTI NIGHT BACK JUNE 11 2011


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

skan91 said:


> Gonna be a good turnout!!! Alot of support from clubs!! Thanks


ttt yup yup :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

2 WEEKS LEFT LETS KEEP THE ROLL CALL GOIN IF UR GUNNA ATTEND POST IN SHOWS AND EVENTS (AZTECAS B.B.Q JUNE 25TH.) CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU ALL THERE THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT :thumbsup:


----------



## 83 coronita h28 (Jul 18, 2009)

looks like it vato... :thumbsup:TTT for JOE GOMES !!!!


skan91 said:


> Gonna be a good turnout!!! Alot of support from clubs!! Thanks


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)

T. T. T. For Joe Gomes


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

ttt.....


----------



## 83 coronita h28 (Jul 18, 2009)

:angel::angel::angel:


----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

TTT for Joe Gomes !!!!


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

tTT


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

010.jpg (192.1 KB)


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

017.jpg (185.4 KB)


----------



## 83 coronita h28 (Jul 18, 2009)

skan91 said:


> 010.jpg (192.1 KB)


 TTT I'M THE BOSSSSS !!!!!!


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sic7impala (Sep 18, 2009)

skanlesscc said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 83 coronita h28 (Jul 18, 2009)

TTT


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

tTT!!!!!


----------



## trokita53 (Feb 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Budweiser in the sky we got mad love we never gonna be the same


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::0


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

Almost here !!! TTT


----------



## sic7impala (Sep 18, 2009)

Can't wait should be a big turn out


----------



## MR.ELCO78 (Jun 4, 2011)

ONE MORE WEEK


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

Alright fellas !! 4 more days and we ready !!


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

skanlesscc said:


> :nicoderm:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

Damn!! Alot of work to put on a show!! Well worth it !! Joe Gomes this is for you buddy!!!!


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

Joe, forever in our hearts you'll live on, because real soldiers NEVER DIE!!!!!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

See u there


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

Tomarrow is the day !!!! Awards check, shitters check , jumpers check , vendors check..etc ...


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

skanlesscc said:


> :nicoderm:


----------



## inspirationsfoundr (Sep 4, 2010)

TTT....


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

getting up and cleaning seee everybody out there fosho come thru today and support


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

koo centro valle cc wii be out thre to support


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Good show pics later


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> getting up and cleaning seee everybody out there fosho come thru today and support


Post the videos


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

M tryn I can't figure it out imma have my at&t wife do it


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Just sent em to you stack you post em puto


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

nice show thanks to the skanless cc had a good time


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

I cant post nuthin


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

I'll post pics tomorrow


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## MRZ. TOWNBIZZNESS (Apr 16, 2010)

C.I.P. Cruz In Peace JOE GOMES R.I.P. Rest In Peace


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

WOW!!! I wanna just say a BIG thanks too all the car clubs that came out and supported this couse.. Puutin this show on, in a short amount of time (1 month) is no joke..SkanLess would of NEVER pulled it off without other club support. The money raised at the show was donated to the Gomes family 100'/, ..and I believed freed them from their debt of the burial.....I wanna say again ThANKYOU again ALL Carclubs /solo riders ...I'll post more pics in a bit


----------



## bigsals54 (Apr 11, 2010)

THANKS TO SKANLESS CC FOR THE INVITE HAD A GREAT TIME!!! GREAT TURNOUT!!!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

I have more to put up later :nicoderm:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the pics chuy it was nice talking to u


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> Thanks for the pics chuy it was nice talking to u


 Yup Yup your welcome carnal it was good seeing you again. Hopefully well see you next weeek at fun in the sun.


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

eastbay68 said:


> I have more to put up later :nicoderm:


 Speech less


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

Joe gomes car hop ......


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

Joe gomes hop .....


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

Joe gomes hop


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

Joe Who joe gomes


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

TTT for joe


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

[video]http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F&gl=US#/profile?user=skanlesscc&v=wzHcxWVWWUw&view=videos[/video]


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

[video]http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F&gl=US#/profile?user=skanlesscc&v=5DtbtSfOxTc&view=videos[/video]


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

[video]http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F&gl=US#/profile?user=skanlesscc&v=Szh6e759rXY&view=videos[/video]


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

Joe gomes


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62 (Nov 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

all other links didnt work sorry


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

joe gomes


----------



## MrMONTE76 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks to SKANLESS CC. for doing a great job on the show n shine for Joe Gomes. He was smiling from up above brothers.. Thanks again. NITE*LIFE CC. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

C:\Users\Connie\Pictures\sals pics\IMG_2336.JPG


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

IMG_2369.jpg (298.3 KB)


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey Skanless, sorry for the late notice and no show for this event. The weekend of this event did not go well, major personal family set back that weekend. Finally able to put my head above the water to say sorry for the no show. I will send a money gift to Joe's Family, just need a name and address. I wish everyone well, DaddysGirl.


----------

